# Berkeley Fall 2008 Results



## pjk (Nov 20, 2008)

Andy Tsao won the Berkeley Fall 2008 with an average of 11.42 seconds. Leyan Lo finished second (13.69) and Dan Dzoan finished third (14.39).
North American records: Andy Tsao 3x3 11.42 (average), 4x4 53.93 (average).

Congrats Andy on the NAR averages, I knew it would happen sooner or later.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 20, 2008)

wow, Andy's worst solve in the second round was 13.83, which would have been a first place average. haha


----------



## Faz (Nov 20, 2008)

Cameron Almasi is Iranian!!!!!!!!!!

Wow, go Andy Tsao!


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I really can't perform as well at home though...



pjk said:


> Congrats Andy on the NAR averages, I knew it would happen sooner or later.



You did?


----------



## Tyson (Nov 21, 2008)

Andy Tsao is my hero! Now, United States cubing has another possible World Champion contender! (Or has found someone who has opened our eyes that he is indeed a world champion contender.)

If only he was better at asking girls out on dates. No worries dear Andy. Next competition, you'll get another opportunity.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Andy Tsao is my hero! Now, United States cubing has another possible World Champion contender! (Or has found someone who has opened our eyes that he is indeed a world champion contender.)
> 
> If only he was better at asking girls out on dates. No worries dear Andy. Next competition, you'll get another opportunity.



I hope Andy doesn't have to wait untill "Next competition" for "another opportunity" to "ask girls out on dates"


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 21, 2008)

Tyson said:


> If only he was better at asking girls out on dates. No worries dear Andy. Next competition, you'll get another opportunity.



*bangs head on table*
that was a pretty embarrassing experience


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 21, 2008)

God I sucked at Berkeley...except for OH  got 5th in the first round and then last in the final round because of lockups


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 22, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> God I sucked at Berkeley...except for OH  got 5th in the first round and then last in the final round because of lockups



Why do most people do a lot worse at competitions than at home?
You claim a 17 second average on 3SPD at home, how is it possible to average 23 and not one sub-17 solve? I claimed a 19-25 second average and got a 22 second average at competition (2nd round was 26 because I was really hungry and I didn't care about 3SPD). You have a 21 second average and you can only pull off a 27 second average at competition? (I claimed 33-40 and got 35.) Also, Lofty claims sub-18 averages at home and only gets 22 at competition. I'm not saying you lied, but I just can't imagined that someone can be so nervous and mess up badly every time at competition. It's interesting to note that I broke my 4x4 single in competition at DC and Vault broke his 5x5 pb twice at Drexel.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 22, 2008)

Fanwuq, I'm guessing you don't suffer from nerves particularly then?

I was really surprised that I managed an average only slightly above my home average in competition; however, my nerves completely got to me in the final, check if you want.

Regardless of nerves, I also broke my 5x5 PB 3 times in competition, basically because I was using a V-Cube. 

On topic: Well done Andy. Awesome average, there.


----------



## pjk (Nov 22, 2008)

tsaoenator said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Andy on the NAR averages, I knew it would happen sooner or later.
> ...


You've been posting amazing averages on the weekly competitions for the 3x3, 4x4, and BLD for awhile now.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 22, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Fanwuq, I'm guessing you don't suffer from nerves particularly then?



Actually, I felt really nervous the first round of 3SPD at Drexel, my PLL execution really sucked, but my overall times were OK.

I did expect Andy to get the NAR. AGAIN. Also, you have awesome results on ryanheise simulator.


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 22, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Andy Tsao is my hero! Now, United States cubing has another possible World Champion contender! (Or has found someone who has opened our eyes that he is indeed a world champion contender.)



Does this mean you're expecting me to go to WC 2009?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 22, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Why do most people do a lot worse at competitions than at home?
> You claim a 17 second average on 3SPD at home....



I guess I should have lubed my 3x3 before starting  and I'm not CLAIMING a 16-17 second average...I guess I just need a new cube (I want a rubik's DIY real bad xD)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Nov 30, 2008)

> Why do most people do a lot worse at competitions than at home?
> You claim a 17 second average on 3SPD at home, how is it possible to average 23 and not one sub-17 solve? I claimed a 19-25 second average and got a 22 second average at competition (2nd round was 26 because I was really hungry and I didn't care about 3SPD). You have a 21 second average and you can only pull off a 27 second average at competition? (I claimed 33-40 and got 35.) Also, Lofty claims sub-18 averages at home and only gets 22 at competition. I'm not saying you lied, but I just can't imagined that someone can be so nervous and mess up badly every time at competition. It's interesting to note that I broke my 4x4 single in competition at DC and Vault broke his 5x5 pb twice at Drexel.



I actually did better. i beat my 5x5x5 (twice) i almost beat my 3x3x3 (I actually beat it a week later) and i beat my 3x3x3 oh average. i also beat my 234 relay record while waiting. 

Sadly, my second 4x4 solve was a disaster solve. i normally get about 2:30. Instead, i got 3:something. I had two parties, i placed the wrong piece in the wrong spot, and a piece shot three feet off the table.


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job Andy! First sub 12 average, and it's already sub 11.5 too  
I should've tried harder at TOF (but then again, I was so sick at the time anyway).

I've noticed some interesting trend:

-You broke the NAR last year at Berkeley Fall too.
-Your NAR brought you up to 3rd place on both times.

May be I should make a trip for Berkeley Fall 09? hehe


----------

